# Breakfast Sausage



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

The IGA here in town (i still call it the IGA although its been a spartan store or something for at least 5 years) had porkbutts on sale for .99 per pd, so I made some breakfast sausage

10 lbs Porkbutts
5tbsp salt
1 tbsp ground white pepper
2 tbsp rubbed sage
1 tsp ginger
1 tbsp nutmeg
1 tbsp thyme
1 tbsp ground cynanne pepper (red pepper)
1 cup cold water

debone the porkbutts cut into pieces and run threw a grinder with a 3/16" plate
add the dry ingredients to the ground pork. 
Then put the meat/spice mixture in a mixer and add the cold water
(I used the wifes oster mixer with the bread hook things.)
mix the meat well. then let set in the fridge for a few hours.
you can then package it for sausage patties or stuff into casings

I just fried up some and it turned out good.


----------

